# What is your dating style?



## canadagoose (Mar 30, 2017)

I don't date.  But if I did, it would be because the girl was super hot.  I mean it would be great to find some young hot prodigy who finished university at 16 and is now a practicing doctor and combine incomes to buy some super house but how realistic is that.

I would choose the cashier super hot girl over the meh 25 year old nurse.  I suppose an open relationship with the nurse would also work.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 30, 2017)

So, was this dream in color?


----------



## P-E (Mar 30, 2017)

I like IPAs and stouts.


----------



## canadagoose (Mar 31, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> So, was this dream in color?


Ya I met a meh nurse once at a bar.  The hot cashier girls are all over the place.


----------



## thekzieg (Mar 31, 2017)

Best way to get a date is to not be a creep.

Also remember, you can't fix stupid.


----------



## canadagoose (Mar 31, 2017)

thekzieg PE said:


> Best way to get a date is to not be a creep.
> 
> Also remember, you can't fix stupid.


Awww don't say you can't fix stupid.  I want the juicy!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Mar 31, 2017)

My wife won't let me date.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 31, 2017)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> My wife won't let me date.


Then don't tell her.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 31, 2017)

I heard there are some really hot chicks on Linkedin


----------



## canadagoose (Mar 31, 2017)

NJmike PE said:


> I heard there are some really hot chicks on Linkedin


Linkedin even makes it easy for you with that "people also looked at" feature.  Pre scouted.


----------



## TNSparky (Mar 31, 2017)

canadagoose said:


> I don't date.  But if I did, it would be because the girl was super hot.  I mean it would be great to find some young hot prodigy who finished university at 16 and is now a practicing doctor and combine incomes to buy some super house but how realistic is that.
> 
> I would choose the cashier super hot girl over the meh 25 year old nurse.  I suppose an open relationship with the nurse would also work.


Why are you asking our dating styles if you don't date? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## canadagoose (Mar 31, 2017)

TNSparky said:


> Why are you asking our dating styles if you don't date? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


I'm bored at home all day    Plus, this is the first ever successful engineer forum.  First opportunity ever!


----------



## EB NCEES REP (Mar 31, 2017)

there was another forum once...


----------



## canadagoose (Mar 31, 2017)

EB NCEES REP said:


> there was another forum once...


I've looked for years.  Finally found an active one.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 31, 2017)

canadagoose said:


> I'm bored at home all day    Plus, this is the first ever successful engineer forum.  First opportunity ever!


If you are unemployed, are you actually an engineer?


----------



## canadagoose (Apr 1, 2017)

wilheldp_PE said:


> If you are unemployed, are you actually an engineer?


Technically, without my P.eng, I can't even use that term.  Ever since I learned that I didn't care anymore.  I don't even wear my ring anymore.  I threw it out.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 1, 2017)

canadagoose said:


> Technically, without my P.eng, I can't even use that term.  Ever since I learned that I didn't care anymore.  I don't even wear my ring anymore.  I threw it out.


----------



## canadagoose (Apr 1, 2017)

lol.  I'm Computer and work in the client facing non technical side of software.  As far as I recall, a p.eng would bring only downsides.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## canadagoose (Apr 1, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


>


I miss being proud of being an engineer.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 1, 2017)

My degree is in computer engineering, with a masters in engineering management.  I worked my whole career as an electrical, and I'm currently a forensic engineer.


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## David Wooderson (Apr 5, 2017)

Hang out at the local high school.

That's what I love about these high school girls, man. I get older, they stay the same age.


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 5, 2017)

canadagoose said:


> Technically, without my P.eng, I can't even use that term.  Ever since I learned that I didn't care anymore.  I don't even wear my ring anymore.  I threw it out.


One ring to rule them all?


----------



## canadagoose (Apr 5, 2017)

engineergurl said:


> One ring to rule them all?


No, the iron ring.


----------



## canadagoose (Apr 5, 2017)

It rules nothing.  I'd rather have a donut.


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 5, 2017)

canadagoose said:


> No, the iron ring.


Pretty sure that's the one that got thrown into the volcano mountain thing by the elf


----------



## canadagoose (Apr 5, 2017)

engineergurl said:


> Pretty sure that's the one that got thrown into the volcano mountain thing by the elf


No, that's the One Ring.  And it was Frodo wasn't it?  I can never remember such details.


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 7, 2017)

canadagoose said:


> No, that's the One Ring.  And it was Frodo wasn't it?  I can never remember such details.


who the heck is Frodo?  sounds like one of the characters from Fraggle Rock.


----------



## canadagoose (Apr 7, 2017)

engineergurl said:


> who the heck is Frodo?  sounds like one of the characters from Fraggle Rock.


Are we not both on a Lord of the Rings tangent?


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 7, 2017)

canadagoose said:


> Are we not both on a Lord of the Rings tangent?




never seen it


----------



## P-E (Apr 7, 2017)

canadagoose said:


> Are we not both on a Lord of the Rings tangent?


Is that the tangent of the day?


----------



## frazil (Apr 7, 2017)

I loved Fraggle Rock!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 10, 2017)

Onion rings.... .yum!


----------



## frazil (Apr 13, 2017)

Based on responses I'd say our collective dating style is NERD.


----------



## geomane (Apr 13, 2017)

frazil said:


> Based on responses I'd say our collective dating style is NERD.


Speak for yourself. 

I'm sexy and I know it  :Banane262:


----------



## User1 (Apr 17, 2017)

it is possible to be nerd + sexy. 

i have no ring. does that mean i'm not a real engineer?


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 18, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> it is possible to be nerd + sexy.


Yes, yes it is.


----------



## YMZ PE (Apr 18, 2017)

Yeah, around here we call those "project managers".


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## csb (Apr 18, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> it is possible to be nerd + sexy.
> 
> i have no ring. does that mean i'm not a real engineer?


I was issued mine at graduation. I believe I lost it about a week later.


----------



## User1 (Apr 18, 2017)

csb said:


> > 18 hours ago, thejulie_PE said: it is possible to be nerd + sexy.  i have no ring. does that mean i'm not a real engineer?
> 
> 
> I was issued mine at graduation. I believe I lost it about a week later.


I guess I should clarify I never got one. I have a different educational background than most. Lol

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 18, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> it is possible to be nerd + sexy.
> 
> i have no ring. does that mean i'm not a real engineer?


I never got a ring.  Til this thread I had no idea there were engineer rings given out.  And so far as I can tell the only thing that makes a person a "real" engineer is "PASS" from NCEES (and a valid state license).


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 18, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> I never got a ring.  Til this thread I had no idea there were engineer rings given out.  And so far as I can tell the only thing that makes a person a "real" engineer is "PASS" from NCEES (and a valid state license).


The ring does not symbolize one's competence. The Order of the Engineer was initiated in the United States to foster a spirit of pride and responsibility in the engineering profession, to bridge the gap between training and experience, and to present to the public a visible symbol identifying the engineer.

In addition, I've encountered other PE's in the field some of whom didn't know their @ss from a hole in the ground.


----------



## User1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Also, I like how this post was about dating style and we're talking about rings....but they're Order of the Engineer rings and not the other kind. lol.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 18, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> The ring does not symbolize one's competence. The Order of the Engineer was initiated in the United States to foster a spirit of pride and responsibility in the engineering profession, to bridge the gap between training and experience, and to present to the public a visible symbol identifying the engineer.
> 
> In addition, I've encountered other PE's in the field some of whom didn't know their @ss from a hole in the ground.


But that is reflective of "real"ity... no?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 18, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> But that is reflective of "real"ity... no?


Negative.

Engineer A (w/ ring) - Title: "engineer"

Engineer B (w/o ring). - Title: "engineer"


----------



## P-E (Apr 18, 2017)

The stainless steel pinky ring.   Lost mine years ago.   Completely forgot about it until now.   We had to take an ethics oath.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 19, 2017)

I thought the engineer ring was a Canadian thing.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 19, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> In addition, I've encountered other PE's in the field some of whom didn't know their @ss from a hole in the ground.









Wow, that's a big asshole!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 19, 2017)

[No message]


----------



## P-E (Apr 19, 2017)

MA_PE said:


> I thought the engineer ring was a Canadian thing.


I guess Schenectady isn't too far from Canada.


----------



## thekzieg (Apr 21, 2017)

IMO the ring band is too thick for my dainty hands so I wore my ring as a necklace for a while. It's still hanging out with my other jewelry.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 21, 2017)

so were still talking about finger rings?


----------



## Dark Knight (Apr 21, 2017)

What would VT say here?

Guess it...come one...try...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 21, 2017)

Dark Knight said:


> What would VT say here?
> 
> Guess it...come one...try...


That's now @csb's department. But be careful, she's billable.


----------



## csb (Apr 21, 2017)

This one is a standard plan. 

Cinnamon Rings


----------



## Dark Knight (Apr 21, 2017)

Ding...ding...ding...We have a winner!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## envirotex (Apr 21, 2017)

Don't google that one while you're at work, children...


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 10, 2020)

damn what happened to the goose? sort of miss that guy..


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 10, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> damn what happened to the goose? sort of miss that guy..


You don't remember?? It was terrible.


----------

